# Cutting ribs?



## your behind bbq (Jul 10, 2012)

hey guys i jumped in to competitions about 6 months ago and i notice allot of people using electric knifes. i have a tough time trying to cut ribs straight for presentation and i use a regular knife. what are your thoughts? regular knifes vs electric knifes??


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you have a power source at your comps?

I see that you are new here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## your behind bbq (Jul 10, 2012)

sure thing i will get it done right now.

but yes there are power sources there


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 10, 2012)

Well if you don't feel you are getting the cut you want with a knife then it is worth giving the electric a try.


----------



## your behind bbq (Jul 10, 2012)

when you cut your ribs do you cut them standing up, upside down, or from the top? sorry for so many questions


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 10, 2012)

I've never done a comp so I just hack them up so I can eat them!

I just responded because I've seen some use electric on BBQ Pitmaster's and I think I read a thread on here about someone doing comps that put a generator on their rig because they didn't have power at comps. So I thought that was something to think about.

Also I just meant if you don't like your knife cut try an electric at home and see what you like before going to a comp. I guess I just meant practice and try different methods to try and perfect it before you go.

I'm no expert just trying to throw some ideas out there.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 10, 2012)

Though I don't do comps, I do like to present a nice looking slice so I use a VERY sharp knife.  Since they're getting points for presentation, I imagine the competotors use the elec knife for the precision cut they provide.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 10, 2012)

They also cut right down the side of one bone... skip a bone.. and down the side of the next bone...  so the bone they present has all the meat on both sides of the bone...  hope that makes sense..  i just confused myself..  LOL


  BTW.   Electric for me


----------



## dewetha (Jul 10, 2012)

I was using an 8" kitchen knife. the last rack i used a 8" fillet knife and it was much better. I envy people that can cut a nice looking rib. maybe electric is the way to go. if you find out what is good, I would love to hear it. after cutting 6 racks by hand for the third time this year, I want an electric knife!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 10, 2012)

I've seen a local guy who smokes some great PP and ribs use an Ulu but I don't think it would give a comp cut but for catering it is quick!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2012)

An Electric is of value in making clean cuts if you don't have a quality, Very Sharp, knife. Considering the knives are similarly priced, and you will have the added expense of a knife sharpener, an electric may be a better choice. Every time I mention getting an electric to try, my Wife says, " Your a Culinary instructor with a drawer full of Razor Sharp knives...What possible reason is there to buy an Electric knife!?! " 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## eman (Jul 11, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> An Electric is of value in making clean cuts if you don't have a quality, Very Sharp, knife. Considering the knives are similarly priced, and you will have the added expense of a knife sharpener, an electric may be a better choice. Every time I mention getting an electric to try, my Wife says, " Your a Culinary instructor with a drawer full of Razor Sharp knives...What possible reason is there to buy an Electric knife!?! "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JJ,

 When fishing down here if we are lucky enough to limit out for 2 days we may have up to 240 fish to filet. That's when you NEED an electric knife or 3.

 If i only have a few fish i may use the old rapalas but that electric makes a bunch of cleaning go a lot faster.


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 11, 2012)

Electric knife here, comps and at home.


----------



## dewetha (Jul 11, 2012)

bruno994 said:


> Electric knife here, comps and at home.


what kind is it?  I just found out there are a few village fests by me that are starting rib contests. I want to try it next year. it's this weekend so i have no time to prep. so I starting my prep for next year now!


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 11, 2012)

It's a Kitchen Aid, used to be my wife's, but I have kinda borrowed it for awhile now so it's mine.  I have been looking into cordless electric knives, but have yet to find one that I like or can afford at this time.  Cuisinart makes a good one (corded), but your gonna pay for the name.  Hamilton Beach has one (corded also) at BBB for $20.  I'm sure Wal-Mart or Target has some as well.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jul 12, 2012)

First, I don't do comps; so I have nothing for you there.

I do use knives, though.  I have acquired some good quality steel knives over the years - and if I can keep my wife from abusing them - I keep them sharp and use a steel before each use.  I have been known to send them out to be sharpened, but generally I do the sharpening myself.

My experience with electric knives dates back to the '60s and '70s.  That was before I discovered how to buy and use good, sharp knives.  I haven't tried an electric in more than 20 years and doubt that I'd go back, but maybe the quality has improved.  I've filleted hundreds of fish at a time (but I was younger then) and cannot imagine using an electric on them because I'd be afraid that the motor would take bones that I can 'feel' with my knife.  I'd have the same concern about using an electric knife in a comp.  I would think that getting a piece of bone in an unexpected place would be like discovering a prostitute in church to a judge.

My advice?  Buy the best knive(s) you can afford and learn how to keep them sharp.  Always look to your knives before you ever start to prepare any food.  The last thing you want to do is to have to find a knife, or sharpen it, or use something as an inferior substitute on good food that was been well prepared.

JM2¢W - and worth less than you paid for it.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 12, 2012)

I wish I could give you comp experience knowledge. Maybe I will have some one day... Smoker build sloooowly in progress. 

I personally go by the school of using sharp knives and keeping them sharp... 
I was given an electric knife in the past, but never have used it. I have worked with people who love them. 

Me being nit picky like the Chef's I have worked for and trained me. When you use a knife to cut a large piece of meat (I.e. brisket, turkey, ham........) every time you change direction with the knife you leave a slight line in the meat. The more times you do this, like sawing a piece of wood, you cut down on the look of the product you are presenting. I prefer a 12"-14" long hollow ground slicer for cutting larger pieces of meat. I never use a serrated knife to cut meat for presentation, looks like it was cut with a chain saw. But electric knives are serrated and don't do a bad job. As mentioned by earlier post, practice and figure out what you prefer and take care of your equipment. The sharper the better! More practice = straighter cleaner cuts

Hope this helps.

Jeramy


----------



## sescoyote (Jul 13, 2012)

I always go with a heavy German steel knife that is very sharp and can be sharpened easily.  I tried to cut a turkey once with an electric knife....complete failure on my part.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 13, 2012)

Victorinox Swiss knives are one of the most common and highly recommended knives used by  Pro Chefs in Restaurants. My favorites are these. You can find better prices than the factory.

http://www.swissknifeshop.com/shop/...schner-12-flexible-granton-edge-slicing-knife

http://www.swissknifeshop.com/shop/...sional/r-h-forschner-10-cimeter-butcher-knife

I have a few $200+ German Wusthof Knives but the above are my goto...JJ


----------



## baja traveler (Jul 13, 2012)

Since we are on the subject of knives, and my old chefs choice sharpener is not giving me a good edge anymore - what is the expert consensus on the best tool to sharpen a dull knife?

I've resorted to using one of those diamond rod cross stick tools out of my hunting stuff. It works, but I know I can get a better edge.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 13, 2012)

The knives ChefJimmy J has linked are good. I would use them. I too have boxes of expensive Germany and Japanese Knives and go to some of my less expensive ones due to the "feel" they have in my hand. They are comfortable and stay sharp. That is the main thing. What you like and can use well.

I am old school when it comes to sharpening my knives. I only use a tri-stone to sharpen when needed, maybe once every couple months on the fine stone for touch up. But I also use a diamond steel to maintain the edge before each use with a standard steel while I am working with my knives. The diamond steel is like and extra fine stone and the standard steel simply removes the little burs you get on the edge while cutting.

If you store and use your knife on proper cutting material you will not have to work as hard to keep them sharp. If you know you will be in situations that you will abuse your knife ( i.e. cutting boxes, cutting on metal, cutting non food items,....etc.) Have a couple "trash" knives in your box for those situations. But alway respect and take care of the knives that will bring you the money!!


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 13, 2012)

I did not see a thread for a knife sharpening. So I just created this. Hope it helps. It is just a guide, only practice will make it perfect. If you are just learning use a cheaper knife to start with.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124866/using-a-culinary-sharpening-stone


----------



## dewetha (Jul 13, 2012)

i bought a cheap ceramic knife. i know hitting a bone is very bad with these knifes but oh is it sharp! and i want to try it :)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 13, 2012)

dewetha said:


> i bought a cheap ceramic knife. i know hitting a bone is very bad with these knifes but oh is it sharp! and i want to try it :)



Yea..  I have a ceramic as well... with nicks in it..  wonder if they can be sharpened ?


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 14, 2012)

These are my knives I use in most all applications:

Dexter-Russell Diamond steel

12" Victorinox Cimeter

Dexter-Russell 12" slicing knife (need to get one like Chef Jimmy J showed, this one is 30 yrs. old, lol)

8" Case XXX steak knife

6" Dexter-Russell Sani-Safe[emoji]174[/emoji] boning knife (have several)

Had a tri-stone for many years to keep them sharp but had to go to an electric after strokes.  No where's near as good but with the diamond steel I can get it sharp enough.








I use the 12" cimeter to cut the brisket off the ribs, then use the 8" Case XXX to cut between them; any mistakes I do make I just eat, lol!

Can't handle the vibrations the electrics make.  Screws up my orientation with the knife and destroys what little 'feel' I have left with the knife from the strokes (although, once I use my other hand to get the knife positioned properly in my left, stroke-affected hand, I can still have a cutting touch, just that it tires way too prematurely.)  All the muscles are still there, just that the brain doesn't activate them.  Glad to have what little I've got!  It's permanent.

This is what the meat departments used to maintain an edge on a knife:







You could get a good edge very very quickly.  Likewise you could burn the temper out of a knife very quickly too, grinding it too hard and get the edge rosy red, lol.  And, it is a knife eater, turning a new knife into a chicken-boner real quick, like these: (from http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118825/free-knives-help-meat-butcher-shop-knives)







That sharpener runs $500 - $600 from HookEye.   http://www.hubert.com/pres56674/Hookeye-Cutlery-Sharpener-.html


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 14, 2012)

Baja Traveler said:


> Since we are on the subject of knives, and my old chefs choice sharpener is not giving me a good edge anymore - what is the expert consensus on the best tool to sharpen a dull knife?
> 
> I've resorted to using one of those diamond rod cross stick tools out of my hunting stuff. It works, but I know I can get a better edge.


 Baja, I don't know how old you Chef's Choice is but the sharpening wheels are replacable in many models...JJ


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree with Eman I wouldnt clean my fish without an electric knife so yes you Need one Chef JJ


----------



## rabbithutch (Jul 15, 2012)

I've used the crossed rods (mine are ceramic) and I've used the ones that have a notch that you run down the blade, but when my edges get nasty, I send them to a guy who sharpens for a living and has all the right equipment.  He uses a grinder with a good stone and can adjust the bevel any way you want.  He then strops them out using green rubbing compound then white compound.  You can cut yourself just looking at them when he is finished.

Between times, I always use a steel before using the knife.  This will straighten out any round over and will tell me if there are any nicks in the blade (always a possibility if the wife has used them).  If they are too dull after steeling, I use of the the edge forming sharpeners and steel again.  That usually means that I'm not too far from sending them out again.

I don't know if anyone else here has them, but I bought a set of 4 knives at Sam's Club that were put out under Wolfgang Puck's name.  I use those knives a lot for food prep and even carving.  I was surprised and pleased with the quality of the knives.  I bought them some few years ago now, but I only paid $20 for the set of 4 plus the wooden block they sit in.  Has anyone else used these knives?


----------



## oldtoadbbq (Jul 15, 2012)

My 2 cents, I like regular SHARP knives. I do contests and the biggest problem I have is crooked bones. Having to change your cut to follow a bone. I have to take two bones out of three racks to get six straight bones or ribs for turn in.


----------

